# ترنيمة " الدموع المرة سالت"



## cobcob (16 فبراير 2007)

*ترنيمة "الدموع المرة سالت"

http://www.4shared.com/file/10557147/63609e01/___online.html


الترنيمة دى رائعة 
أعتقد ان فى كتير يعرفوها بس ياريت اللى مايعرفهاش يدخل وينزلها ومش هايندم 

- الدموع المرة سالت يا الهى من عينيــــــــــك
         اشترتنى وفديتنى رجعتنى تانـــــى ليــــــــــك

القرار:

لا يا ربى اوعى تبكى وانسى كل الآلامـــــــات
     قلبى رغم الشر راجع اوعى تفكر انه مـــــات

3- شرى بيزود اهانتك بعدى بيزيدك دمــــــــــوع
         كل يوم أحزانى تكتر لما أعيش من غير يسوع

4- نفسى أعيشلك انت وحدك بس أنا عاجز ضعيف
         رغم عارف انى خاطى رغم عارف إنى أثـــــيـم

5- نفسى اجيلك خد بايدى ليه سايبلى الاختيـــــــار
         دى الحياة من غيرك انت اضطراب وألم ونــــار*​


----------



## ROKAaA (20 يوليو 2008)

يا جماعة الترنيمة دى مش حلو  وبس بامانة دى روعةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة  من فضلكم انا فى ترانيم كتير عاوزها ممكن حد يكلمنى


----------



## ROKAaA (20 يوليو 2008)

دة اميلى من فضلكم الى عندو ترانيم كتير يكلمنى


----------



## sosana (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة " الدموع المرة سالت"*

ميرسي يا كوب كوب على الترنيمة و جاري التجميل


----------



## cobcob (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ترنيمة " الدموع المرة سالت"*



rokaaa قال:


> يا جماعة الترنيمة دى مش حلو  وبس بامانة دى روعةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة  من فضلكم انا فى ترانيم كتير عاوزها ممكن حد يكلمنى






*حلو خالص ان الترنيمة عجبتك
ياريت الكل ينزلها
الترنيمة حلوة بجد ولو حد عاوز الباور بوينت ارفعه
بالنسبة للترانيم اللى انت عاوزها فى موضوع للطلبات 
اللينك فى توقيعى*​


----------



## cobcob (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة " الدموع المرة سالت"*



sosana قال:


> ميرسي يا كوب كوب على الترنيمة و جاري التجميل





*شكرا لمرورك يا sosana وأرجو انها تعجبك*


----------



## رانيا ابراهيم65 (23 يوليو 2008)

سلام المسيح
جاري تحميل الترنيمة شكرا لجهودك


----------



## *malk (23 يوليو 2008)

*جمييييلة اوى*

*ميرسى يا كوب كوب*


----------



## ROKAaA (23 يوليو 2008)

بردو الترنيمة دى روعةة    بس المشكلة ان فى منها  2  واحدة بتتقال بصوت  فريق كورال  ودى الى بحبها اوى اما التانيا  مش عارف   مش بتعجبنى


----------



## cobcob (23 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ترنيمة " الدموع المرة سالت"*



rokaaa قال:


> بردو الترنيمة دى روعةة    بس المشكلة ان فى منها  2  واحدة بتتقال بصوت  فريق كورال  ودى الى بحبها اوى اما التانيا  مش عارف   مش بتعجبنى




*
فعلا الترنيمة دى متلحنة بطريقتين
واحدة منهم لكورال الانبا بيشوى فى شريط اسمه (السر العظيم)
انا شخصيا بحبها جدا
التانى كنت سمعته مرة اعتقد ان فى مرنم بيقولها
برضو لو لقيت اللحن التانى هابقى ارفعها
وشكرا لمرورك يا روكا​*​


----------



## max mike (18 يناير 2009)

*شكرا خااااااالص على الترنيمة*


----------



## hopa_4ever (18 يناير 2009)

الترنيمة دى بجد يا جماعة روعــــــــــــه ... انا فعلا دورت عليها و ملقيتهـــــاش ... شكرا علي تعبــــك .... ربنا يعوضك :8_8_35[1]:


----------



## magedrn (15 مارس 2010)

شكرا على تعبك وبجد هى ترنيمة جميلة جدا جدا


----------

